# MARSOC - Today will be different



## Ravage (Aug 16, 2012)

Very interesting recruting vid.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 16, 2012)

Just saw this a few seconds ago.  Cool video!


----------



## dknob (Aug 16, 2012)

Great recruiting video.

I'm not going to comment too much on what MARSOC does since I know very little. But all these videos of SF, SEALs, and now MARSOC doing front charging/gun blazing/covert JSOC-like operations in places like Mexico or other non-war theatre areas seem like a false recruiting tool. Maybe I'm looking too much into it.


----------



## JackMurphyRGR (Aug 16, 2012)

Emphasizing the UW mission and doing a damn good job at it.  I believe I went on a mini-rant about that the other day in another thread in regards to SF.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 16, 2012)

pretty cool video. The Marines.... Best in Class when it comes to PR and advertising.


----------



## devilbones (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome video.


----------



## Sandbagger (Aug 24, 2012)

So much better then our last one, shit was a joke.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 5, 2013)

New one:


----------

